# Using nylon stockings for straining..



## Dirtydog420 (Aug 23, 2009)

Most recipes i am choosing to use are from First Steps In Wine Making.. CJJ Berry states to strain and then rack in most recipes. I was wondering if I can use nylon stockings on my siphon to stain the wine with..

If not, what can I use other than a strainer? I am trying to stop as much air to get into wine as possible.. 

Thanks
Dirty Dog


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2009)

I would not. Reason is its to fine a mesh and will plug up fast. Remember my 3 "P's"?
Well thats what it takes Patience X 3.
The only time I strain is when I make fruit wines and then I use a 5 gallon paint strainer
When you rack do not start on the bottom rather start 1/2 way and keep an eye on it. The idea is to leave as much solids as you can on each racking.
Using a clearing agent early will help drop all those solids.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 23, 2009)

I believe what they mean is to use a strraining bag to hold your fruit in and some people do use sanitized nylons for this while others use Paint strainers from HomeDepot. I choose to use a fermenting bag from a wine supply store.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 23, 2009)

Wade is correct. The straining means to add your fruit to a straining bag. I did have a mesh tip that slid over the tip of my auto siphon that came with a Wine Expert Crushendo kit that I have used for pulpy wines but I lost it I guess as I can't find it. You can do what you suggest but like Tom said, be prepared for it to clog up and it will plug fast. I have tried what you want to do and didn't have a satisfying experience.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Aug 23, 2009)

Not for his recipes. He usually puts the fruit right into the primary bin and lets it ferment for 14 days, then strains and racks.... I am not using bags to be like tea bags in my wine. I want the fruit to be free in the primary so I need to figure a way to strain fairly well into secondary...


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2009)

Only thing I can see is to transfer it thruogh a 6 gallon paint strainer bag or metal strainer. Wait till gravity is around 1.015-1.020 and transfer.
Sanitize a metal kitchen strainer and collect the floating fruit before transferring.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 23, 2009)

I dont really see what the big deal over some transfer is anyway, I dont worry about transferring anny lees over, it will only add complexity and body to your wine as long as you dont get lazy and leave it there too long. Whats 1 more racking amongst friends!


----------



## St Allie (Aug 23, 2009)

I have always strained the must from the primary into the secondary using a colander lined with boiled muslin. Have never had issues with air contact, it is still fermenting at that point anyway and the yeast will be happy with that bit of air you add just before putting the airlock on. 

what are you making?

Allie


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks to all who answered. Got some good ideas or directions I might go..

Allie,
currently have a carrot wine in primary and pineapple in primary.. Noting in any secondary yet.. But soon enough..


----------



## Luc (Aug 24, 2009)

I use nylon stockings all the time.

I just processed 200 kilo plums in batches of about 30 liter.
I mashed the plums, added pectic enzymes while mashing, put them in nylon stockings and pressed these after a day.

When making dandelion wine, I put the dandelions in nylon stockings and let them soak for a few days before starting the fermentation.

Nylon stockings are easily sanitised in a sulphite bath.
After using just toss them, they are cheap.

Luc


----------



## smurfe (Aug 24, 2009)

Dirtydog420 said:


> Not for his recipes. He usually puts the fruit right into the primary bin and lets it ferment for 14 days, then strains and racks.... I am not using bags to be like tea bags in my wine. I want the fruit to be free in the primary so I need to figure a way to strain fairly well into secondary...



If you use a bucket for a primary one thing you can do is to go to Lowes, Home Depot, or a hardware store and get the paint straining bags others mentioned. You can get a 5 gallon size. Stretch that over the bucket, dump in your fruit and fill to level. Set your lid on top and let the wine ferment. When primary is done simply lift the bag and let it drain. Rack to secondary. Doing this way your fruit is still essentially free floating and you get great extraction. I do the grape pack kits this way now to and it works great. I steam juice my fruit wines so I don't use a fruit bag in them anymore unless I am adding some banana for example for body.


----------

